

Report finds D.C. area a hotbed for cybersecurity jobs - denzil_correa
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/capitalbusiness/report-finds-dc-area-a-hotbed-for-cybersecurity-jobs/2014/03/08/1b72ff1e-a560-11e3-8466-d34c451760b9_story.html

======
kjs3
I think it's important to read between the lines here. DC/VA/MD are a hotbed
of contract jobs that require a security clearance and a CISSP. If you don't
think working for a defense contractor on a succession of relatively short
term gigs (6 month - 2 years), and/or you don't have the qualifications (or
can't get them for some reason), it's not that hot a place to be.

